# HCPC CODE FOR DUPIXENT (DUPILUMAB)



## belecyapm@gmail.com (Dec 14, 2021)

Is there a HCPC code for Dupixent? I have a provider that administered a Dupixent injection as the patient had originally went to the pharmacist but the pharmacist was not able to administer the drug. The patient tried to do it herself but was unsuccessful. She returned to the clinic and had the provider administer the injection. The Provider is billing a EM 99214 in addition 11900 and 96372. Does any one know if this is correct?


----------



## thomas7331 (Dec 14, 2021)

There's no way to tell if coding is correct or not without reviewing the medical record.  But if you're billing both 11900 and 96372, this indicates two separate injections (one intralesional and one subcutaneous or intramuscular).  Did the provider do two injections or just one?  For the drug itself, I think you'll need to bill J3590 for Dupixent as there isn't a specific code.  You can charge for it if the provider purchased the drug, but if the patient brought in the drug for the provider to use, then just bill a $0.00 or $0.01 charge so that the payer knows what type of injection was done but that there is no cost to reimburse.


----------



## belecyapm@gmail.com (Dec 14, 2021)

The Dupixent was supplied by the office not the patient. The provider also administered 2 (300 mg/ 2ml PEN) injections of the Dupixent into the patients thighs bilaterally.


----------

